# PM pitches tri-nation rail talks



## DET63 (May 20, 2013)

> Published: 20 May 2013 at 00.00
> 
> CHIANG MAI : Thailand has offered to convene a meeting with Laos and China on a high-speed train project linking the three countries, Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra said Sunday.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

